# SNT on sunday?



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Anyone wants to ride snt tomorrow?? (ritopc, rzozaya, *cough*warp*cough*, ) 
I am planning to arrive early. Climb to La Virgen, go down through Tres Caidas and then shuttle up to around 3:00pm. Anyone?

Oh and btw. Today, since tacubaya did not have his bike, we decided to go and repair "La Nueva". It turned out pretty good. We filled most of the ruts, made a berm and did a small roller of a boulder. We think we packed it pretty well (we spent around 25mins packing the berm), so we are hoping it will last. The good thing of this is that most dhers think its all thrashed up, so there will be little traffic for a while.
I know I said that I would go on monday, but it was a last minute desicion....sorry. Maybe we could go on monday as well


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Anyone wants to ride snt tomorrow?? (ritopc, rzozaya, *cough*warp*cough*, )
> I am planning to arrive early. Climb to La Virgen, go down through Tres Caidas and then shuttle up to around 3:00pm. Anyone?
> 
> Oh and btw. Today, since tacubaya did not have his bike, we decided to go and repair "La Nueva". It turned out pretty good. We filled most of the ruts, made a berm and did a small roller of a boulder. We think we packed it pretty well (we spent around 25mins packing the berm), so we are hoping it will last. The good thing of this is that most dhers think its all thrashed up, so there will be little traffic for a while.
> I know I said that I would go on monday, but it was a last minute desicion....sorry. Maybe we could go on monday as well


I'd love too, but I have the family thing going this sunday.

Bummer... I wanted to ride SNT. I really love that "long route".


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

I am going. Getting there earlier as well; I want to do the long loop though. In any case, i'll see you around noon to do some shuttles and try out your work on la nueva.

cya tomorrow

I'll be there around 8.30.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Sh1t..... I just noticed that it rained all night. I hope that what we did is still there... :skep:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

I was planning on going, but woke at 10 am, not good, lazy ol me!


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Sh1t..... I just noticed that it rained all night. I hope that what we did is still there... :skep:


yup, it was there and it was a nice job:thumbsup:

As for the overall conditions... muddy and wet... not the best combination. I can stand the mud -actually is funny- but riding in the rain wasn't that fun. Iwas freezing my a$$ off; i need a good pair of water-proof pants.

Anyways, let's hope tomorrow the weather gets better..


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

ritopc said:


> yup, it was there and it was a nice job:thumbsup:
> 
> As for the overall conditions... muddy and wet... not the best combination. I can stand the mud -actually is funny- but riding in the rain wasn't that fun. Iwas freezing my a$$ off; i need a good pair of water-proof pants.
> 
> Anyways, let's hope tomorrow the weather gets better..


Yeah... it was fun getting all muddy. Getting wet sucked...
Ill tell you later what I will be doing tomorrow. Im not sure yet


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Damn..... apparently, I will not be able to go tomorrow.....


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

So whats up with tomorrow?? Warp, Rito, are you coming???
The 4x is in its prime state right now, and the climate is perfect (it was not remotely cold today)....


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Come on Warp and Rito!!!

Hey any of you have by chance a spare MissingLink or Sram Powerlink?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Come on Warp and Rito!!!
> 
> Hey any of you have by chance a spare MissingLink or Sram Powerlink?


Err... I'm not going to Ajusco... sorry but I got an invitation to ride El Chico!

You know that's an opp you can't let go!

Sorry folks. But I have already agreed a ride at Ajusco next week with Rito. See you then!

On the Powerlink, I may have one next week as I'm retiring my chain. If I get another SRAM one, then it's yours.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Thanks Warp, but it was needed to ride tomorrow, sorry you are not going, its gonna be fun..


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Rito at what time are you going?


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Come on Warp and Rito!!!
> 
> Hey any of you have by chance a spare MissingLink or Sram Powerlink?


ha, didn't check the forum yesterday. Do you still need the *links. I have spare ones if you still in need.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Nah I fixed it, I didnt read the chain instructions completely..


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> Err... I'm not going to Ajusco... sorry but I got an invitation to ride El Chico!.....


And... when are you going to post a review of El Chico!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> And... when are you going to post a review of El Chico!


When I get the pics from Gambox...

But what am I going to review??

I don't want to bore you with the details of how wonderful and cool that place is... All in all, good riding.:yawn:

We did the Mirador, but from there we didn't know the way and the descent was pretty short, but through that beautiful singletrack. Damn... that's a sweet place!


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Anyone wants to ride the long loop early tomorrow? (17th)


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Roberto? Ritopc? Warp? Elmadaleno?


----------



## anteopolis (Mar 11, 2006)

mmhhh.... pues yo iré a la carrera de 4X...y aun tengo que conocer la pista.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Roberto? Ritopc? Warp? Elmadaleno?


I'd like to go, but I can't. Actually, I think I'm going to SNT, but just walking, probably arriving at 10:00 am or so. Have a great time there! Probably will be seeing you...

Edit:

BTW, at what time is the 4X race?


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

anteopolis said:


> mmhhh.... pues yo iré a la carrera de 4X...y aun tengo que conocer la pista.


Agh. Yo si queria ir a la carrera.... :madman:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

545cu4ch said:


> Agh. Yo si queria ir a la carrera.... :madman:


Yo igual, pero nimodo, p$$$


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

Yo si voy a ir al Fajusco temprano pero le voy a dar muy leve porque todavía me siento enfermo de una gripita de hace 2 semanas :sad: 
Pero despues voy a estar en la pista de 4x tomando fotos :thumbsup: 
Como a que hora empieza?


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Gambox said:


> Yo si voy a ir al Fajusco temprano pero le voy a dar muy leve porque todavía me siento enfermo de una gripita de hace 2 semanas :sad:
> Pero despues voy a estar en la pista de 4x tomando fotos :thumbsup:
> Como a que hora empieza?


Como a la 1 - 1:30 empieza supuestamente


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

8:00 a.m. Pista abierta para entrenamiento, apertura de inscripciones.
12:30 p.m. Cierre de pista, ultimo entrenamiento, inicio de calificación.
1:30	p.m. Eliminatoria amateurs.
2:30 p.m. Eliminatoria expertos.
3:30 p.m. Premiacion.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Anyone wants to ride the long loop early tomorrow? (17th)


Oops dint' check the email earlier, had a weeding in a far far away distance and just came back from it.

I'll call you in the morning guys, I am planing on doing the long loop early and spend some time in el muerto. Hope to see ya there.


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

*Rodada Domingo*

El sabado hablé con rocky René y tenía cosas que hacer, tambien traté de comunicarme con Warp pero nunca estuvo, asi que el domingo me fui solo a S.N.T. 
Llegue cerca de las 7:30am y el frio estaba kbrón  , me sentía muy mal porque ya tengo mas de 2 semanas con gripa y mucho strees en la chamba  .
El dia estaba bastante bonito, subí hacia la virgen donde estuve platicando con un perrito bastante chistoso y su dueño .
Ya de regreso a la pista 4x en una subida me encontré a Tacubaya, que por cierto nadamas porque voltee a ver su bici no se que hizo que me trono mi camara :madmax: , pero bueno mucho gusto Tacu jeje :thumbsup: 
Cuando llegué a la pista 4x solo había como 5 ciclistas, luego llegó un cuate con una cleta azul claro y le daba mega cañon, tomé algunas fotos y me fui.
Para que se den cuenta que mal me sentía les dire que cuando llegué al coche había dejado las luces prendidas y la %&# cajuela toda abierta :madman: , por lo menos ya experimente que en el ajusco no roban jaja.
Aqui les mando unas pics.
Saludos...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Si, suelo ponchar llantas solo con verlas, bastante util en las competencias


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Si yo te vi. No sabia que eras tu hasta que tacubaya me dijo...


----------



## anteopolis (Mar 11, 2006)

Pues yo sí fuí a la carrerita de 4X. Me pareció muy chido, nunca antes habái hecho otra cosas de XC, así que yo andaba de unos nervios (con decir que ma caí del arancadero... ¬¬). Llegué hasta als semifinales de Pricipiantes. Dos amigos con los que iba hicieron el 1, 3 en la misma categoría.
Me latió, ya veré el próximo año. 

¿Alguién más fué?


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

Como a que hora llegaste?
En que lugar quedaste?
A mi se me antojó competir pero para la otra, tengo que conocer bien la pistita y quitarle los pedales de contacto


----------



## anteopolis (Mar 11, 2006)

Llegamos ya tarde, a eso de las 11:30 hrs, pero como se demoró muucho el inicio pues pude tirarme muchas veces para reconocer bien la pista. Por cierto, la sección a la cual corrersponde la última foto de Gambox me pareció más allá de mis habilidades de pana-biker. ¿En que lugar quedé? Pues llegué a la semifinal y no pasé a la final, pero a ciencia cierta no lo sé. Me parece que era fácil identificarme, iba de camisa azul y casco de XC. 

Te hubieras animado a participar, digo, yo rara vez salto o 'dropeo' más de 1ft., de hecho corrí con contactos y con una bici muuuy grande como para sentirla cómoda en el arrancadero.

Por cierto, Warp: La Phaon se comportó de super lujo.


----------

